# PS4 VS. XBOX ONE



## TaMock (Jan 19, 2015)

Which is better? I prefer PS4.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 19, 2015)

I have both but I like the PS4 better.


----------



## kassie (Jan 19, 2015)

PS4.


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jan 20, 2015)

I have the Xbox one. 
I love it, but I can admit the graphics on ps4 are superior. 
I plan on getting a Ps4 used in a few months. I can get a 15% discount on it from work. So can't pass that up.
Growing up I was always a playstation kid, so even if I play the same game on each system. I prefer it on playstation mostly for the reason that I don't have to look at the controller to know which button to press. XD


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 20, 2015)

PS4 because it got hacked


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

PS4 because it has better exclusives


----------



## Chromie (Jan 20, 2015)

I have them all. PC is best.



R-Cookies said:


> PS4 because it has better exclusives



What exclusives are those?


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jan 20, 2015)

Chromie said:


> I have them all. PC is best.
> 
> 
> 
> What exclusives are those?


It's true. The xbox One got titles like Ryse and sunset over drive. 
But the ps4 has the order 1886, and the last of us.


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 20, 2015)

PS4 wins


----------



## Chris (Jan 20, 2015)

PS4 definitely. Sony has always been my number one favourite when it comes to home consoles (Nintendo wins handheld) since the PS1. Plus, I love the Dualshock controllers.   

I've used my Dad's Xbox One a couple times, but nothing about it really made me want my own. The only game I've played on it was one I had already planned to buy for the PS4 anyway.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2015)

PS4.. I prefer their games as opposed to Xboner.


----------



## n64king (Jan 20, 2015)

PS4. Don't need no brobox one.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 20, 2015)

Like the vast majority of TBT users, I went for PS4. While gameplay isn't as focused as Wii U would typically do, Sony's brand new video game console still have a nice amount of variety in its game library despite having quite a lot of ports. This is mostly attributed to how its architecture is significantly easier for developers than the initially infamously difficult-to-develop PS3. If you dislike PC gaming and can afford to spend more of your hard-earned cash, then PS4 is a great alternative.

Xbox One's current game library is pretty much run-of-the-mill affair, without any title that really stands out the crowd. I think I'll wait for a few more years and see if Microsoft's offerings are getting more interesting than that.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jan 20, 2015)

I've gotten the Xbox and the Xbox 360, currently I don't have any thing outside the Wii U in the current gen consoles but if I get a one (which I might one day, but a huge maybe) I would go with a PS4. Xbox One has a bunch of stuff I don't need, I just want a simpler gaming console. Plus, I don't like trusting Microsoft with my hardware, my 360 has gotten wonky a few times.


----------



## Tao (Jan 20, 2015)

There's practically no difference between the two physically that I care about. I buy it for games first and foremost, any extra stuff is just that, extra stuff.


But I'll say PS4 based on a few things.

One being I've always had a Playstation in my house since the PS1 released. I have bias.


The other being history, which with both consoles having very little in terms of exclusive content right now is all I have to go on.


- Sony consoles have always had a bunch of high quality games I can't get anywhere else (discounting rereleases on future consoles) and of many different genres. Looking back at the past three Sony consoles, I'm really spoiled for choice on the variety of games available.

- Microsoft consoles are pretty sparce in terms of exclusives in the first place (I mean actual exclusives you buy a console for, not tat from the XBLA). They pretty much consist of Halo (which I do love) and a few games of questionable quality that never get past the first game...It will get one negatively received sequel that becomes a cult classic if they're lucky (Like Viva Pinata)
Practically all their good 'exclusives' end up elsewhere rather quickly...Mass Effect, Bioshock and Lost Planet were a few of these which I own on my PS3. Almost all of them get a PC release which to me, doesn't make them exclusive at all.
They also have waaaaaay too much reliance on 'timed exclusivity' which to me, just means I have to wait a little longer to get the same thing on Playstation...Along with Playstation's 'actual' exclusives.


Buying an Xbone, to me, really is just buying a gimped PC since it never takes that long for their few existing exclusives to start cropping up on Steam.
I regret buying a 360. The amount of Xbox exclusive games I have on that compared to the other consoles is embarrassing. Same goes with the OG Xbox.


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 20, 2015)

PS4.


----------



## Chromie (Jan 20, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> It's true. The xbox One got titles like Ryse and sunset over drive.
> But the ps4 has the order 1886, and the last of us.



Last of Us isn't exclusive to PS4, to Sony consoles sure but eh it's just a port. The Order isn't out yet and if we're going by that I guess the Xbox has more right? Halo: MCC, Halo 5, Crackdown 3, Fable Legends, Scalebound, and the game that has me really excited Quantum Break.

Still I say PC is best cause Japanese developers are finally releasing games on it. Here's hoping FFXV comes to it!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

Chromie said:


> I have them all. PC is best.
> 
> 
> 
> What exclusives are those?



Uncharted (this one alone is a good enough reason), The Last of Us, Infamous and Little Big Planet to name a few~

Xbox exclusives don't interest me very much. Halo is awesome and Titanfall looks interesting but I'm not going to buy that monstrosity of a console for one or two games....
my biggest issue with Xbox is their lack of variety, it's like their best games are FPS or TPS :/


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jan 21, 2015)

Chromie said:


> Last of Us isn't exclusive to PS4, to Sony consoles sure but eh it's just a port. The Order isn't out yet and if we're going by that I guess the Xbox has more right? Halo: MCC, Halo 5, Crackdown 3, Fable Legends, Scalebound, and the game that has me really excited Quantum Break.
> 
> Still I say PC is best cause Japanese developers are finally releasing games on it. Here's hoping FFXV comes to it!



Well that's what I was getting at. It was a playstation exclusive. Which is the same thing. 
But Halo 5 has not as much hype as you'd think. We  have had maybe 5 people pre order it at my gamestop. 
The order has been super popular and has had tons of preorders. Fable legends so far I've only heard fable lovers(including my boyfriend) complain about it because it's not the same. 

I just feel playstation always has the better exclusices because with xbox it's always halo, and maybe  one or two other game here and there.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 21, 2015)

PlayStation has always had far more games exclusive to it that I'm interested compared to XBox, so it wins.

Actually thinking, Microsoft doesn't even have anything to sell me on their consoles. lel

Nintendo wins for first party exclusives.
Sony wins for third party exclusives+a bit of first party.
Microsoft supposedly has the best online, but idc about that.

PC master race tho. (also: why I don't care about XBox's online)


----------



## MrPicklez (Jan 21, 2015)

PS4. Despite the lack of interesting games, so far, I always go for the Sony consoles. Not from a fanboy standpoint, even though I'm a huge Sony **** rider, but they always have the better games in my opinion. This is coming from a guy who absolutely loves JRPGS like Persona, the Tales series, Disgaea, etc. Those games have a **** ton more replay value than most of Microsoft's repetitive shooter franchises not to mention they're 10x as fun. Also they're ALL on Sony brand systems.

The future of the PS4 is looking bright, my friends.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 21, 2015)

I...am not really compelled by what (little) exists of the Xbox one games.

Until more is released on it, it feels like a bit of a let down so far.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 21, 2015)

I prefer PS4.  All I ever hear about xbox is about first person shooter games.  I like variety, plus Sony has some amazing franchises, in my opinion, such as LittleBigPlanet, Sly Cooper, and etc.


----------



## locker (Jan 21, 2015)

i like my 4 but mainly bc it works with my vita and i like the games better than Microsoft, like LBP and Uncharted


----------



## Mini Mario (Jan 21, 2015)

*3D... oh, I clearly don't belong here ._.*


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 21, 2015)

Wii U....

Oh wait, PS4.


----------



## nard (Jan 21, 2015)

there is no winner except wii u


----------



## Jawile (Jan 21, 2015)

There is almost nothing that interests me on the PS4. For that reason alone, I'm picking XBONE, because it's got Sunset Overdrive, Crackdown 3, and more.


----------



## Chromie (Jan 22, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> Well that's what I was getting at. It was a playstation exclusive. Which is the same thing.
> But Halo 5 has not as much hype as you'd think. We  have had maybe 5 people pre order it at my gamestop.
> The order has been super popular and has had tons of preorders. Fable legends so far I've only heard fable lovers(including my boyfriend) complain about it because it's not the same.
> 
> I just feel playstation always has the better exclusices because with xbox it's always halo, and maybe  one or two other game here and there.



Fable is coming to PC! 

Still, not much in the way of exclusives for either console. Nintendo has a ton of crap though. Eh, like I said I have all the consoles and play on PC



LambdaDelta said:


> PC master race tho. (also: why I don't care about XBox's online)




PCMR wins just because.


----------



## Laurina (Jan 22, 2015)

I've always been a Sony fan. Growing up my Dad and both my brothers always bought Sony products and I grew up playing on the Playstation. We've had them all. I recently bought my brother a PS4 in September and played on it a few times and really enjoyed it. I bought myself an Xbox One on Black Friday and got it a week before Christmas. I like it just as much as the PS4. I mainly use it to watch Streams on Twitch or Netflix but the few games I have are both for the PS4 and Xbox One. I mainly wanted an Xbox One because Smite will exclusively be coming out later in the year for it, and win it does I'm sure Xbox will win me over by a long shot. I'm mainly just happy with it because it's mine. I worked hard for it, and I'm going to make the best of it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 23, 2015)

Playstation 4 for life. I've had plenty of fun with the games currently out now for it and I look forward to the future (Even if a majority of titles will be multiplat) when I can play Persona 5 on the big screen and in bed on my Vita.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 23, 2015)

ps4 without a doubt.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 23, 2015)

PS4 = The Last of Us

XBONE = minecraft

no brainer really


----------



## Dasbreenee (Jan 23, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> PS4 = The Last of Us
> 
> XBONE = minecraft
> 
> no brainer really


But PS has minecraft.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 23, 2015)

Dasbreenee said:


> But PS has minecraft.



EVEN BETTER!

Xbox One has Halos nobody asked for! PS4 has pretty much everything else!


----------



## GrayScreen (Jan 23, 2015)

I got the PS4 solely to play Dragon Age Inquisition (since it looked like complete garbage on the 360...) and now that I've finished it, I just have a console that doesn't do much other than watch Hulu and play some (admittedly) nice indie games that take a single lazy afternoon to finish. I hope they get some more interesting games out this year, because I'm sort of disappointed.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 30, 2015)

GrayScreen said:


> I got the PS4 solely to play Dragon Age Inquisition (since it looked like complete garbage on the 360...) and now that I've finished it, I just have a console that doesn't do much other than watch Hulu and play some (admittedly) nice indie games that take a single lazy afternoon to finish. I hope they get some more interesting games out this year, because I'm sort of disappointed.



Rejoice friends, the Witcher 3, Batman: Arkham Knight and many more will be upon us soon enough!!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 30, 2015)

My brother's actually buying a PS4 later today and can't wait to try it out


----------



## Tao (Jan 31, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> PS4 = The Last of Us
> 
> XBONE = minecraft
> 
> no brainer really





PS3 = The Last of Us

PC = Minecraft

Not a great argument...


----------



## loreiid (Jan 31, 2015)

Wheres the 'I dont care' option? (Lol sorry)


----------



## Goop (Jan 31, 2015)

I've found that the PS4's gamepool and content extends much more than the Xbox 1's.
I also like the feel of the PS4 controller in my hands as opposed to the Xbox 1's. 1's is really chunky and big and I have very small hands, so PS4 makes it easier for me to play video games.​


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 1, 2015)

I can't tell them apart really.  They're all the same these days.


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 1, 2015)

I have never played either one but I would prefer PS4.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 2, 2015)

PS4 because of Final Fantasy Type 0 and XV as well as Persona 5. Otherwise i don't really give a ****


----------



## seanrc (Feb 2, 2015)

PS4 has 36 60fps games. Xbox 3 has 16 60fps games.


----------



## Toot (Feb 2, 2015)

Ps4 is my choice. It's way more simple than the Xbox. Seems like microsoft tried too hard with making it an entertainment console and left out what players really wanted it to be.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm a Sony fangirl and I have no problem saying it. They've never done me wrong, so... /shrug

Microsoft, on the other hand... pffftttt


----------



## Chromie (Feb 14, 2015)

GodToot said:


> Ps4 is my choice. It's way more simple than the Xbox. Seems like microsoft tried too hard with making it an entertainment console and *left out what players really wanted it to be.*



What is that exactly?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 14, 2015)

The thing is I've been using the Xbox 360 for the past 5 years and when the new consoles came out I went with the Xbox One since I wanted to keep my gold membership for both my 360 and One. I would not pay for both XBL Gold and PSN memberships. I'm pretty happy with my Xbox One. The only thing I wonder if I'm missing out on is No Man's Sky.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Feb 16, 2015)

yes


----------



## Cardbored (Feb 17, 2015)

If you like Forza and Halo, get a XB1. If you like Infamous, Uncharted, Driveclub, Bloodborne (next Dark Souls game), get a PS4.


----------



## matt (Feb 18, 2015)

Nintendo handheld is the best. Sony best for TV. I have PS4 and is epic


----------



## Caius (Feb 18, 2015)

I have a PS4. I have to say I like the GUI a lot more than the xbox.


----------



## Chromie (Feb 19, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> I have a PS4. I have to say I like the GUI a lot more than the xbox.



I hate that I can organize my games alphabetically or my apps. They are all in some random ass order. I have to go to the Library to see the full list which seems kind of stupid. The Xbox One UI is kind of a mess but I love the Pin menu.


----------

